# Are Circuit Breaker Reusable OCP



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's a code that covers what you're saying, but I can't remember what book it's in at the moment. I think it's in the International Existing Building Code. I'll have to check. 

I've had that experience, only not that bad. 225A breaker for a huge RTU. You could hear the conductors whipping around inside the conduit, and pieces of the breaker popped off all over the floor. Nice little flash, like someone took my picture. Never again, brother.

Scary stuff, anyhow. The guy I apprenticed for never meggered out a tripped circuit, no matter how big. His teaching was, "reset it with your left hand, and look away". Looking back, that was dumb advice.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have electrical contractors tell me they always use a 2x4 to close HPC and Pringles (bolted pressure switches) and question why I do not.

I always explain because I test it first, megger, DLRO, GFP, visual and mechanical inspection I am confident it will work as designed.


----------

